# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Интернет: аноним

## BiZ111

Есть люди, которые предпочитают сидеть в "невидимках", в комментах писать только под "анонимом", пользоваться анонимными браузерами, в аськах невидимых и т.п.

*Вы зашли на сайт под "невидимкой", почему?* 

*опрос*

Озвучивайте свои версии

*Раздражает ли вас "невидимая администрация"?*

----------


## Irina

1. Я всегда видимая. Мне скрывать нечего и прятаться нет от кого. 
2. Мне не нравится невидимость в принципе. Иногда заходишь и хоть А-У кричи. Да и вообще я не понимаю для чего нужно заходить на форум и быть при этом невидимым.

----------


## Sanych

Мне без разницы видим там кто или нет. А у администрации могут быть свои причины сидеть в засаде.

----------


## BiZ111

> Мне без разницы видим там кто или нет. А у администрации могут быть свои причины сидеть в засаде.


Ну так описывайте, что как чего 

В невидимке не сижу тоже.
Браузерами не пользуюсь (анонимными)
В аське всегда в "Видим для всех"

----------


## Akasey

всегда видим

----------


## Sadist

1 ну я всегда видимый.Потому что мне не стремна чужое мнение обо мне.
2 ну и пусть буде не видимая мне как-то...

----------


## ПаранойА

Что за тупость быть невидимым. Чего можно боятся в инете кроме вирусов?
Я думаю, что невидимость это бред.

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

всегдв видима)).
иногда неудобно..ищешь человека на форуме, а он "в засаде"...

----------


## SDS

*BiZ111*, 
откуда то я "невидимка" ???

----------


## BiZ111

Тогда покажи, где твой ник SDS? 
Или ты каким-то магическим образом сидишь на форуме, что он не фиксирует твоё присутствие? 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

